# How do you code "Welcome to Medicare" ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 21, 2010)

Does anyone know how you code a "Welcome to Mediare" exam? Got my first and not sure if the info I have makes sense or not. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Stefanie (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/MPS_QRI_IPPE001a.pdf

On the second page of this link is a check list for Welcome to Medicare must haves.  Hope it helps.


----------

